
The History of Notre-Dame Cathedral’s Gargoyles - chesterfield
https://mymodernmet.com/notre-dame-cathedral-grotesques/
======
etiennemarcel
To this day the restaurations by Viollet-le-Duc are still very controversial.
Some of his work has been undone recently to go back to a more historical
aspect of buildings.

